# RISTO MEJIDE SE SEPARA DE SU JOVEN MUJER



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

EL 47 AÑOS, ELLA 26 AÑOS, QUE BONITO ES EL AMOR































RUPTURAS DE FAMOSOS · LAURA ESCANES

*Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide ponen fin a su matrimonio tras 7 años juntos y una hija en común*
*Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide han anunciado a través de sus respectivos perfiles de Instagram su separación, una noticia que ha pillado por sorpresa a todos*


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

*ESTE ERA EL QUE MACHACABA A LOS QUE NO SE QUERIAN VACUNAR NO????*


----------



## Sinner (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (25 Sep 2022)

Después de oír a Irene Montero, habrá que ver su próximo fichaje...


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (25 Sep 2022)

Brague, brague, braguetazo.

¿Cúanto le tendrá que pasar al mes por la manutención de la larvita? 

5k?

7k?


Yiiiiiiiiiiija


----------



## KING_PACO (25 Sep 2022)

pobre Risto

vacunado y divorciado

pack completo


----------



## elcoto (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



e hipotecado a interes variable


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Sep 2022)

Pocos años ha estado percutiendo la jóvena vagina. La mujer va a vivir de ello el resto de su vida y más con la excusa del churumbel, que suponemos es de él.


----------



## Tocomotxo (25 Sep 2022)

Y lo de turquia?


----------



## Bloperas (25 Sep 2022)

Qué mal me cae ese tipo. No me importa nada su vida, la berdat.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

amor a primera visa


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Sep 2022)

Parejas cansinas de esas que predican tanto su amor que sabes que son una pantomima.
Ella una cría cuando empezaron y el un prepotente que no se aguanta ni el.


----------



## Dr Zar (25 Sep 2022)

7 años de fornicio en un coño joven no compensa tener que pasar ahora 10k al mes y supongo que la muchacha se quedará con el casoplon y el a la puta calle un win win una vez más para la muchacha un negoció redondo y para el un negocio ruinoso.


----------



## kabeljau (25 Sep 2022)

En su pueblo es el Evaristo. Si le da vergüenza del nombre que le den polculo, y se ponga Vanessa.


----------



## superloki (25 Sep 2022)

¿Pero sin viogen ni nada? Vaya mierda...


----------



## kabeljau (25 Sep 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> 7 años de fornicio en un coño joven no compensa tener que pasar ahora 10k al mes y supongo que la muchacha se quedará con el casoplon y el a la puta calle un win win una vez más para la muchacha un negoció redondo y para el un negocio ruinoso.



Esos tienen ante notario una separación de bienes.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Sep 2022)

me nvtre
poned alguno de esos videos de amor que ponian
jajajaja

que ridiculo todo


----------



## ossirunne (25 Sep 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> En su pueblo es el Evaristo. Si le da vergüenza del nombre que le den polculo, y se ponga Vanessa.



Risto es Cristóbal en finlandés, pero puede ser perfectamente como tú dices, que el tipo este atienda al nombre de Evaristo


----------



## randomizer (25 Sep 2022)

¿26 años? Demasiado vieja.

RISTO MEJIDE, EL DI CAPRIO ESPAÑOL


----------



## Turbocata (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Ya te digo yo que este impostor no está vacunado, consejos vendo.....


----------



## tHE DOG. (25 Sep 2022)

Coño es que cuando empezó tenía pelo de chulito y gafas oscuras y era malote, ahora es un calvo feo catalan asqueroso mas feo que un pedo y encima de calvo canoso y con gafas de catalufo moderno hortera con cuerpo escombro asqueroso a mas no poder

ella se ha charificado pero tiene aùn buen material y en 3 meses está buena si se pone y no tiene que aguantar a ese viejazo repugnante


----------



## greg_house (25 Sep 2022)

Ya se la ha follado una temporada el "malote" de mierda este....

Vamos a lo de siempre.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## napobalo (25 Sep 2022)

Y ahora que le entre un cancer y ya redondo


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

¿ este era feminista no? ayer defendia a la mujer de la rata chepuda, jajajaja


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## SR.KARL MARX (25 Sep 2022)

ya es demasiado mayor para el


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

*el karma, eso te pasa por joder a los antivacunas


ojo con las viogen, ayer te vi defendiendo a la irena montera*


----------



## Bud_Spencer (25 Sep 2022)

Que le den por culo


----------



## Wasi (25 Sep 2022)

Ahora a pagar, A PAGAR Y A TRAGAR HIJO DE PUTA, VAS A FINANCIAR TODAS Y CADA UNA DE LAS MAMADAS QUE VA A HACER ESTA FULANA A PARTIR DE AHORA, PAGA HIJO DE PERRA


----------



## silenus (25 Sep 2022)

Risto Mejide y Laura Escanes rompen tras 7 años de relación


Risto Mejide y Laura Escanes han puesto punto y final a su relación tras siete años de relación y una hija en común, Roma Mejide Escanes




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (25 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> EL 47 AÑOS, ELLA 26 AÑOS, QUE BONITO ES EL AMOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado vieja para ese hijo de puta.


----------



## Joloan (25 Sep 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> e hipotecado a interes variable



Además de calvo.


----------



## y otros 365 (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## silenus (25 Sep 2022)

Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide piden 300.000 € tras cerrar su restaurante


Risto Mejide y Laura Escanes pusieron fin a su andadura culinaria en junio de este mismo año, tan sólo tres meses después de abrir en una de las esquinas de




www.merca2.es


----------



## Gusman (25 Sep 2022)

La verdad que me alegro por ella. Ese tio deberia morir lenta y dolorosamente en un mundo justo


----------



## greg_house (25 Sep 2022)

Este hijo de puta que se vaya ahora a meter rayas de coca con el Oshcar de los cojones! HIJOS DE PUTA!!!!!

A ver si acabais todos con una puta sobreedosis hijos de puta!!!!


----------



## Gusman (25 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Pero si viogen ni nada? Vaya mierda...





silenus dijo:


> Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide piden 300.000 € tras cerrar su restaurante
> 
> 
> Risto Mejide y Laura Escanes pusieron fin a su andadura culinaria en junio de este mismo año, tan sólo tres meses después de abrir en una de las esquinas de
> ...



Las viogen llegan al rato, trankilo.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y eso que dicen que Dos no castiga dos veces


----------



## François (25 Sep 2022)

Espero verlo brutalmente derroído (Además de calvo)


----------



## Ballenero37 (25 Sep 2022)

47 años, yo pense que tenia bastantes mas, en lo de la 1 que estaba ya parecia de mas de 50.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y desplumado


----------



## Yakuza (25 Sep 2022)

Tonto, feo y calvo.


----------



## Yakuza (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y calvo.


----------



## Bangs (25 Sep 2022)

Valla... No me lo experava


----------



## asiqué (25 Sep 2022)

pero que le quiten lo follao.

Pasta tiene para pagar a otra pute igual de joven


----------



## Leopoldo (25 Sep 2022)

Risto Mejide ya comenzaba a sentir la _La comezón del séptimo año _como la acuñó la celebérrima peli de Marilyn Monroe. Le picaba otra mejor, más buena y más joven.


----------



## Anonimo23 (25 Sep 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Que le den por culo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1204077



en la alemania NS la vacunación no era obligatoria


----------



## |||||||| (25 Sep 2022)

La chica tardará años en quitarse el pestazo a lefa de enano calvo.


----------



## cataubas (25 Sep 2022)

Mejiede, Risto Mehiede


----------



## MIP (25 Sep 2022)

No sabemos si ya no la hace de reír o si hay monitor de salsa de por medio.


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

¿ le habra hecho la liana?


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Sep 2022)

espero que le saque todo lo posible la furcia esa, aparte de los 2k al mes pa la hija


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Pero sin viogen ni nada? Vaya mierda...



Por ahora.
Eso se verá a la hora de repartir los bienes.


----------



## Celedonio (25 Sep 2022)

La tía tiene 26 y acaban de romper... ¿puede ser Risto un Leo DiCaprio Paco?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Sep 2022)

No se podía de saber.


----------



## SolyCalma (25 Sep 2022)

A lo mejor es que es como Leonardo Di Caprio y ahora se busca una de 22 porque esta ya se ha puesto mayor.


----------



## Pura Sangre (25 Sep 2022)

Josef Fritzl no aprueba este hilo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Ale

El SUBNORMAL pagando pensión e hipoteca ad eternum y la otra a follar como una loca y el crío con la abuela.


Enjoy


KAKUNADO HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Dmtry (25 Sep 2022)

No podía saberse...


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Sep 2022)

Nunca volverá a chortinear, ya solo le quedan lentejas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> 7 años de fornicio en un coño joven no compensa tener que pasar ahora 10k al mes y supongo que la muchacha se quedará con el casoplon y el a la puta calle un win win una vez más para la muchacha un negoció redondo y para el un negocio ruinoso.



Primero habrá que ver si el hijo es suyo o no, que está se habrá jartado a pollas mientras el toli está en la tv.


----------



## AMP (25 Sep 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> La tía tiene 26 y acaban de romper... ¿puede ser Risto un Leo DiCaprio Paco?



No, porque el calvo va a tener que pasar pensión por el hijo y ella seguramente se quedará con la casa.


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Sep 2022)

un dicaprio pero en tonto?

naaaa, este es tonto y gilipollas. a ver si le sacan los higados con pensioncita del 30% de sus ingresos totales, que se quede un añito en paro y le jodan la puta vida como al resto de remeros puteados por las leyes antihombre.


----------



## Pura Sangre (25 Sep 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> La chica tardará años en quitarse el pestazo a lefa de enano calvo.




enano? a ver de Risto se pueden decir muchas cosas malas y pocas buenas. Precisamente de altura no va mal servido, mide 1'84


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Sep 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> e hipotecado a interes variable



Y espero que viogenizado


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Sep 2022)

Conclusión: NO ESTÁ HECHA LA MIEL PARA LA BOCA DEL CERDO.


----------



## belenus (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Sep 2022)

Espero que lo desfalque, si es que tiene algo que desfalcar, pero me da que este tipo de sabandija es de los de: consejos vendo para mi no tengo. Seguro que ha dejado todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## guanoincoming (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Pues pon varios tags como "denunciado" por su promoción de odio a los no vacunados. Hay diferentes denuncias en juzgados que se lo van a llevar por delante.


----------



## Albion (25 Sep 2022)

Y ahora a pagar. A pagar. Y ya está.


----------



## andresitozgz (25 Sep 2022)

Aquí nadie ha engañado a nadie.

La cria buenorra quería crecer como influencer y utilizó a un señor maduro medio calvo pero con mucho poder para que su carrera fuese como un cohete. Una vez que la cría sabe que ya no tiene que follarse más un cuerpo escombro calvo porque ya es lo suficientemente famosa para generar dinero sin él lo manda a tomar por culo.

Risto se folló a una niña mona siendo un cuarentón, cosa que nunca podría haber hecho si no fuese quien es... el lo sabía. Ella tuvo que perder su juventud junto a un señor mayor, pero ahora puede llevar la vida de influencer que quería que nunca tendría si no hubiese sacrificado su juventud con un señor de la edad de su padre.

Que la cría es una interesada, si. Que Risto es un depravado, si. Que ambos sabían que la historia iba a acabar así, también. TODOS CONTENTOS.


----------



## deckard009 (25 Sep 2022)

Habrá visto los resultados del adn, por las sospechas de los surcos que tiene en el techo de su casa, y bam


----------



## tbgs (25 Sep 2022)

No e podía saber


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (25 Sep 2022)

Esta pidiendo a gritos un Viogenizado


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Sep 2022)

Estaba pronosticado, se lo iba a follar vivo y asi ha sido. Todo lo malo que le pase al calvo me alegra el dia.


----------



## petro6 (25 Sep 2022)

A pagar toda le vida ese polvo, hijo de fruta¡¡¡ JAJAJAAJJA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Es que ni siquiera es un calvo top a lo statham

Es un calvo mierdoso, la cría tragó carros y carretas


----------



## bsnas (25 Sep 2022)

Pues ya sabe, contacto 0, gym y un poco de calcio por si acaso.

Aunque preferiria que esta ruptura le acabara derroyendo y perdiendo la cabeza como otros tantos por un misero coño.


----------



## nemonobody (25 Sep 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> La tía tiene 26 y acaban de romper... ¿puede ser Risto un Leo DiCaprio Paco?



Por favor! No compareis a Risto con Leo. El DiCaprio tendrá sus taras, pero no es tan tonto como para casarse.


----------



## derepen (25 Sep 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Que Risto es un depravado, si.



¿Depravado?


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Sep 2022)

Ella ya ha pillado famita, ya ha pillado 50% de capital, más paguita nescafé, más inmobiliario... 

Él ya no va a subir más, ya ha tocado techo, es momento de renovarlo.

Él si hubiera ido un mes al año a cuba, y otro a brasil, se hubiera desfogao también, y le habría salido mucho más barato


----------



## Merrill (25 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> una noticia que ha pillado por sorpresa a todos



Habrá sido en las Gaunas, porque lo que es aquí...


----------



## machotafea (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y Calvo. Puto Calvo


----------



## vinavil (25 Sep 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No se podía de saber.





El kakunero este ya fue advertido sobre las costunvres del bitxo.
Que se joda.








Debe haber disfrutado de pollos a diario como el del audio hasta por el color de los visillos


----------



## rsaca (25 Sep 2022)

Se marcará un DiCaprio?


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Sep 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Brague, brague, braguetazo.
> 
> ¿Cúanto le tendrá que pasar al mes por la manutención de la larvita?
> 
> ...



Siete años aguantando a un calvo, una santa y con larva, negocio a la vista...


----------



## empepinado (25 Sep 2022)

Para mí es un no


----------



## AssGaper (25 Sep 2022)

Risto ya olería a fluido de viejo y la polla ya no se la levantaría. Que se joda.


----------



## reconvertido (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y kalboh.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Sep 2022)

Intento pensar en un personaje más repugnante que Mejide y ahora mismo no soy capaz. 
Todo lo que le pase me alegra mucho


----------



## Rextor88 (25 Sep 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pocos años ha estado percutiendo la jóvena vagina. La mujer va a vivir de ello el resto de su vida y más con la excusa del churumbel, que suponemos es de él.



Sólo hasta que el churumbel tenga 18 años, pero sí, son bastantes años y le van a sacar bien los higadillos... porque no será el primero que está en la cresca de la ola de la TV y acaba olvidado y sin curro.


----------



## Omegatron (25 Sep 2022)

Ingeniería financiera


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (25 Sep 2022)

La famosa crisis de los 7 años. No la superaron.
Otra pareja de la que me alegré lo suyo cuando lo dejaron fueron Bustamante y Paula Echevarría, otros cansinos que causaban diabetes.


----------



## Kabraloka (25 Sep 2022)

el rabo no era tan potente como pensaba


----------



## Cuenta cuento (25 Sep 2022)

han eliminado el hilo de murazos masculino, desfile del horror?


----------



## juanker (25 Sep 2022)

Evalerdo Di Pacro


----------



## FilibustHero (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Zbigniew (25 Sep 2022)

Este HDP cobra dinero de la Tele pública? No lo sé ,si es así, los remeros mantienen directamente a ella a la larva y a el.Remad.


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (25 Sep 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Intento pensar en un personaje más repugnante que Mejide y ahora mismo no soy capaz.
> Todo lo que le pase me alegra mucho




Me too


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Sep 2022)

El cabeza de chupachup a sido corneado a pelito, sin condón y sin ningún tipo de compasión.
Avree y trajaa.


----------



## pandillero (25 Sep 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Esos tienen ante notario una separación de bienes.



La ley de violencia de género no entiende de separación de bienes. 
Ella ahora pedirá y si no llegan a un acuerdo, ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, mejor dicho su abogado lo sabe, no hay seperación de bienes que valga.
Creo que es el segundo divorcio de este pájaro, va a tener que hacer horas extra


----------



## Sony Crockett (25 Sep 2022)

Por fin buenas noticias, vete preparando Evaristo, y no retrases ni un día en la paguica


----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Sep 2022)

A esta se la debe haber follado hasta Ozito.


----------



## Llorón (25 Sep 2022)

Se ha emancipado


----------



## M.Karl (25 Sep 2022)

Uno de los tíos más indeseables del panorama televisivo español. Dicho esto, espero que su esposa le saque hasta el último céntimo de euro.


----------



## danilovix (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Vacunado, divorciado y calvo


----------



## Romu (25 Sep 2022)

Se admiten apuestas ......
Laura encontrará el amor antes que el grosero feo de Risto.


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Sep 2022)

Ahora que la chica piense con calma si se ha sentido alguna vez atemorizada por Risto en estos años... y que obre en consecuencia. #YositecreoEscanes


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Sep 2022)

nemonobody dijo:


> Por favor! No compareis a Risto con Leo. El DiCaprio tendrá sus taras, pero no es tan tonto como para casarse.



Por eso es la versión paco de mierda.


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Sep 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas ......
> Laura encontrará el amor antes que el grosero feo de Risto.



¿No has oído nunca lo de la liana? los monos nunca sueltan una rama hasta que no tienen bien agarrada otra.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Sep 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Ahora que la chica piense con calma si se ha sentido alguna vez atemorizada por Risto en estos años... y que obre en consecuencia. #YositecreoEscanes



habia unos audios que salia gritando como loca


----------



## Nagare1999 (25 Sep 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> 7 años de fornicio en un coño joven no compensa tener que pasar ahora 10k al mes y supongo que la muchacha se quedará con el casoplon y el a la puta calle un win win una vez más para la muchacha un negoció redondo y para el un negocio ruinoso.



Es que no lo hizo por eso. Si lo haces por eso te vas de putas y te follas no una, si no cientos. Este pringao buscaba amor / disfraz de éxito q alivie su vida fake / venganza simbólica de los que le daban collejas de pequeño. Lo único que ha hecho es el ridículo, pero en vez de con 20 años, como Dios manda, con 40. Me daría pena si no fuera un tremendo psicópata.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Sep 2022)

hace cinco semanas:


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Sep 2022)

Miki Nadal, Risto... 

Abascal, calienta que sales...


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Por eso es la versión paco de mierda.



Versión paco de mierda, mangina, y hortera.


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> habia unos audios que salia gritando como loca



¡No jodas! Cuenta, cuenta


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

Vamos, que Risto las aguanta un año mas que Leonardo di Caprio.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> ¿Pero sin viogen ni nada? Vaya mierda...



Espérate, que al igual le viene una memoria repentina de como la maltrataba de aquí a unos meses, o años, o lustros, que mas da!!


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Sep 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> ¡No jodas! Cuenta, cuenta





no se el contexto ni nada...pero fueron virales hace tiempo. Me suena de verlo por fc


----------



## Rediooss (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alatristeando (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> no se el contexto ni nada...pero fueron virales hace tiempo. Me suena de verlo por fc



Verás como desploman al calvo como no apoquine todo lo que ella pide. Nutrición máxima


----------



## etsai (25 Sep 2022)

Me alegro de todo lo malo que le pase a este y a cualquiera que se dedicara a insultarnos, perseguirnos y coaccionarnos en aquellos vergonzosos días.

Su actitud ha empujado a quién sabe cuanta gente a pincharse 'eso', por lo que el karma le espera a la vuelta de la esquina y le tiene unas ganas impresionantes.

Puede que no creas en el karma, pero el si cree en ti.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (25 Sep 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Verás como desploman al calvo como no apoquine todo lo que ella pide. Nutrición máxima



no se el contexto del audio, igual era algun cani quinceañero anterior a evaristo...a saber. Solo se que saliera el audio entero en fc.

Tienen un hijo al parecer, así que ya tiene la vida arreglada jiji


----------



## Th89 (25 Sep 2022)

A pagar manutención y ver a su hija los fines de semana, por pedobear.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (25 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> EL 47 AÑOS, ELLA 26 AÑOS, QUE BONITO ES EL AMOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se podía de saber...


----------



## Rediooss (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## arc1776 (25 Sep 2022)

Ya ha caducado.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

Recuerdo a una que humilló públicamente sin piedad por ser gorda en "Tu si que vales", pese a que cantaba de maravilla, mientras años después aplaudió a rabiar a una gorda que cantaba sin gracia alguna una ordinariez como "Cómete el Donut", este tipo no sabe lo que es la dignidad ni los principios, este es publicista, publicita lo que sea con tal que le paguen, como ser humano es bazofia.


----------



## Rediooss (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Clorhídrico (25 Sep 2022)

No se podía de saber


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> no se el contexto del audio, igual era algun cani quinceañero anterior a evaristo...a saber. Solo se que saliera el audio entero en fc.
> 
> Tienen un hijo al parecer, así que ya tiene la vida arreglada jiji



Esperemos que el mal que le ha deseado a otros le caiga encima. Qué risas nos vamos a dar


----------



## Covaleda (25 Sep 2022)

El problema no es la vacuna, sino el vacunismo.

Si se quiere pinchar mierdas, allá él. Pero andar persiguiendo a los que no lo hacemos, pues va a ser que no.

Por lo demás, espero con impaciencia su viogenización para que complete el ciclo.


----------



## etsai (25 Sep 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas ......
> Laura encontrará el amor antes que el grosero feo de Risto.



'_Laura Escanes pasea su amor junto a un joven empresario/monitor de fitness/tronista'
_
Antes de que acabe el año. Me juego la cuenta.


----------



## apolyon (25 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A pagar manutención y ver a su hija los fines de semana, por pedobear.



Puede pedir custodia compartida.


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Sep 2022)

47? que mal le han sentado las vacunas, aparenta 67. Ahora a disfrutar del progresismo y la ley viogen divorcio justo y gostoso.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> '_Laura Escanes pasea su amor junto a un joven empresario/monitor de fitness/tronista'_
> 
> Antes de que acabe el año. Me juego la cuenta.



despues de estos matrimonios "interesados" ( todos los son) estas tias van de cabeza a por mazados empotradores que les den el gusto el chuchirri.
Ya tienen larva y paguita asegurada, lo siguiente es ración de carruselismo


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Puede pedir custodia compartida.



Ya que presume, con jactancia y altivez, de ser Feminista, se debe negar a pedirla.    

Y recuerda, Risto, que tu has aplaudido que ahora, Laurita, con solo una denuncia, con solo su palabra, te puede quitar la patria potestad, ya que "Un maltratador no es un buen padre", y hacer que no vuelvas a ver nunca mas a tu hija!!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>


----------



## Thundercat (25 Sep 2022)

La tía ha dejado al sugar daddy por el profesor de salsa


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

Este era un verdadero Alfa, cojones ya!!


----------



## Abrojo (25 Sep 2022)

que le quiten lo follao, si aquí todos siempre estamos con lo del muro y las chortinas, así que Risto hizo lo que tenía que hacer, pillar chochito fresco en lugar de uno maduro


----------



## Knish77 (25 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> EL 47 AÑOS, ELLA 26 AÑOS, QUE BONITO ES EL AMOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha hecho un Di Caprio, pero en feo y calbo.

Bueno no, ese se las zumba, las larga cuando caducan y no se deja medio patrimonio como un gilipollas.


----------



## Rextor88 (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> no se el contexto ni nada...pero fueron virales hace tiempo. Me suena de verlo por fc



Menuda trastornada jajaja

Mucho la ha aguantado el viejo


----------



## Rextor88 (25 Sep 2022)

Las tías jóvenes están muy bien... para follarlas. No te juntas ni tienes larvas con ellas...

Si mi relación con mi mujer sale rana cuando ya tengamos 50 años y nuestros hijos estén ya criados, en la universidad o lo que sea, me encantará follarme a tías de 18 años, pero putas, ni de coña meto a una en mi vida ni en mi casa, hay que ser muy retrasado, pero que muy retrasado, para hacer eso.


----------



## M.Karl (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> hace cinco semanas:



No somos nadie.


----------



## Alberto352 (25 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Jajajajaja


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Sep 2022)

¡Animo Laura! Ahora métele una buena viogen al pafafantón mayor del reino


----------



## CuervoDrogado (25 Sep 2022)

Fue preñada a pelo literalmente


----------



## Sergey Vodka (25 Sep 2022)

Desde el anuncio de la cajera, seguro que ahora querrá arrejuntarse con une niñe ... Previo consentimiento, eso sí


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 Sep 2022)

El es gay, se acabó el contrato.


----------



## patsy (25 Sep 2022)

Braguetazo completado con éxito. 

"Bueno, pues ya estaría" - Laura Escanes, Sep.2022.


----------



## dac1 (25 Sep 2022)

La lagarta ya tiene lo que queria


----------



## Karma bueno (25 Sep 2022)

Me importa una mierda el Evaristo...


----------



## rayban00 (25 Sep 2022)

¿En serio os parece guapa esto?


----------



## pepinox (25 Sep 2022)

La hija que tuvieron en común ya tiene algunos añitos, y como la madre no necesita ya al padre para que trabaje cambiando pañales y dando biberones de madrugada, pues le da la patada y al arcén. Ahora a cobrar la pensión de alimentos de la hija que pagará el ex-padre durante 18 años. Y la casa común, para la madre durante los mismos.

Y ojito con chistar o poner mala cara el padre, que le llueve una viogen en cero coma.


----------



## Capitán Rarito (25 Sep 2022)

Se joda el vacunazi.


----------



## polaris-hell (25 Sep 2022)

Buena dosis de karma.


----------



## dac1 (25 Sep 2022)

Ijo sin h vaya cateta pedorra


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Sep 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> La hija que tuvieron en común ya tiene algunos añitos, y como la madre no necesita ya al padre para que trabaje cambiando pañales y dando biberones de madrugada, pues le da la patada y al arcén. Ahora a cobrar la pensión de alimentos de la hija que pagará el ex-padre durante 18 años. Y la casa común, para la madre durante los mismos.
> 
> Y ojito con chistar o poner mala cara el padre, que le llueve una viogen en cero coma.



El problema es que la larva putrefacta del rojomierda Evaristo y la medicerebrofrito de la Escanes, en 6 a 10 años la tienes ahi viviendo del bote con su onlyfans y sus instagrams y sus legiones de babosos doriteros. Esto es un no parar de denigración.

Que se joda el puto calbo, la pena es la viogen que no se ha comido. Aqui el Kharma no ha operado contra un progremierda asqueroso.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (25 Sep 2022)

Que asco de pavo. Me nutre, que se joda el derroido asqueroso.


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Sep 2022)

Le deseo una rápida viogenización.


----------



## ironpipo (25 Sep 2022)

Se te acabó el saldo Evaristo. 
Estos hijos de puta falsos saben que cuando se meten con tías así, estan contratando un servicio de Prostitución premium postpago. Las fichan, les Dan fama, estatus, le compran casas, follan a pelito un coño prieto, las preñan, viven una segunda juventud, pero saben que el contrato tiene fecha de caducidad desde el primer día que la putilla se la chupa. Todo el mundo lo sabe y lo acepta. Se acaba el saldo, y se acaba el amor infinito que se juraban. 

Eso si, no hables tú de ir putas prepago por que eso está muy mal, es un abuso, una explotación y tal..


----------



## Octubrista (25 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> hace cinco semanas:



Hace cinco semanas ya lo tenía decidido, bueno... posiblemente hace cinco años.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Sep 2022)

cuanto le ha costado separarse sin denuncia de VIOGEN?...


----------



## Joaquim (25 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> que le quiten lo follao, si aquí todos siempre estamos con lo del muro y las chortinas, así que Risto hizo lo que tenía que hacer, pillar chochito fresco en lugar de uno maduro



Razón no te falta, pero bueno, digamos que no fue demasiado espabilado y se pilló un chochito "empoderado", y encima cometió el error de dejarlo preñado.


----------



## Plasta (25 Sep 2022)

Buenas folladas se lleva el abuelo.
Si el tiene cash sano no hay problema.


----------



## napobalo (25 Sep 2022)

El exnovio de Laura Escanes: "Quería follarse a un famoso y vivir del cuento"


El joven asegura que no guarda rencor a su ex ni a su marido, pero hay cuestiones en las que entra, a pesar de que dejan en mala posición a la mujer con la que compartió dos años de su vida




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com





Lo ha conseguido no cabe duda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Sep 2022)

Plasta dijo:


> Buenas folladas se lleva el abuelo.
> Si el tiene cash sano no hay problema.



Le salía mejor cualquier putuca que la jugada que ha hecho


----------



## midelburgo (25 Sep 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Vacunado, divorciado y calvo



Y posiblemente impotente a causa de lo primero.


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (26 Sep 2022)

Se está marcado un "Leo Di Caprio"...

Ella tiene más de 25 ya


----------



## mikiflush (26 Sep 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que este impostor no está vacunado, consejos vendo.....



Por eso el divorcio. Al no estar vacunado se ha quedado impotente.


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Sep 2022)

Jódete hijo de la grandísima putaaaaa!!!

Y no te olvides de ponerte la cuarta retrasado mentaaaaaal!!!

Diosssss!!! Siiiiiiiiiiuuuuu!!!







Espero que en breve la Escanes salga agarradita de la mano con su profesor de Yoga y el calvo de mierda se cuelgue de un árbol. Jodeeeeer, siii siiiiii siiiiiiiiii..

Al final va a ser verdad el audio ése que salió con ella gritando como una loca y que dijo que era una bromi.


----------



## Newtons Cradle (26 Sep 2022)

Espero que entre en depresion y acabe arruinado primero y colgado de una viga despues,escoria.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (26 Sep 2022)

Suscribo todo lo dicho anteriormente excepto dos cosas.

La pensión no es hasta los 18 es hasta que el hijo sea independiente con su propio dinero, es decir, se puede prolongar la cosa.

Y es absolutamente falso que con la custodia compartida estés exento de pasar una pensión. Desde la sentencia de 2016 del tribunal supremo que dice que si hay una diferencia sustancial entre salarios toca pasar por caja y aquí probablemente exista esa diferencia.

Vamos que por un lado lo mejor es no casarse y tener hijos pero de hacerlo, en casa de la señorita y que ella cobre igual o más. Lo demás es perder la casa, un 30% del sueldo y, tal y como están las cosas hoy en día la muerte en vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2022)

Laura Escanes confiesa que padece una enfermedad para la que no encuentra cura


Es una de las “influencers” que más tendencia marca entre los jóvenes en las redes sociales, y aunque las malas lenguas pueden decir que todo es gracias a haberse




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Tornike (26 Sep 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> e hipotecado a interes variable



Y calvo


----------



## teperico (26 Sep 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Y calvo.



Que pasa con los calvos, calvófogos de mierda!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Sep 2022)

Que eche cuentas y calcule a cuanto le ha salido el polvo.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Sep 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Aquí nadie ha engañado a nadie.
> 
> La cria buenorra quería crecer como influencer y utilizó a un señor maduro medio calvo pero con mucho poder para que su carrera fuese como un cohete. Una vez que la cría sabe que ya no tiene que follarse más un cuerpo esconermbro calvo porque ya es lo suficientemente famosa para generar dinero sin él lo manda a tomar por culo.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo creo que casarse y tener un hijo quizas creia que era para siempre sobretodo el risto xD


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Sep 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No se podía de saber.



No se pudiere de habiendo sido saberido


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (26 Sep 2022)

Ahora al colegio a por otra.


----------



## Satori (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (26 Sep 2022)

Turbocata dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que este impostor no está vacunado, consejos vendo.....



Es un buen publicista

Y el buen camello nunca consume su propio producto


----------



## McNulty (26 Sep 2022)

Ojalá la tipa le saque hasta los higadillos, en forma de manutención, gastos y demás.


----------



## mirym94 (26 Sep 2022)

Un asaltacunas con esa diferencia de edad algo en común cero patero, a sacarle los higadillos en salvame no tardando.


----------



## mirym94 (26 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Jaja


----------



## mirym94 (26 Sep 2022)

electricogrado dijo:


> Te da rabia que a los hombres les atraigan las chicas jóvenes?
> Algun tío te ha dejado de lado por alguna más joven a que si ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



Soy tío aunque tenga nick de proto Charo xD

En mi caso atraigo mujeres jóvenes y de otras edades pero no se me ocurriría juntarme con una cría, son diferentes edades y se piensa diferente, además cuando fuera un viejo terminaría dando paguita o perdiendo parte de mi patrimonio esto último tenga la edad que tengan, ni niños ni casamen.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Sep 2022)

La pena es que no se haya muerto ese hijo de puta.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> La pena es que no se haya muerto ese hijo de puta.



Ya está muerto en vida.


----------



## Palpatine (26 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



Y *CALBO*


----------



## morritos perfectitos (26 Sep 2022)

Bravo por Laura, espero que lo sangre brutalmente en los tribunales y lo deje viviendo debajo de un puente, de jurado de concurso de canturreos de una cuadrilla de mendigos alcohólicos con agrio olor a orines, vinacho, lefa y sudor.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (26 Sep 2022)

Otro que iba de Alpha y ha terminado siendo otro pringao


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (26 Sep 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Otro que iba de Alpha y ha terminado siendo otro pringao



Un alfa no necesita ir de subnormal sobrado por la vida para hacerse respetar. Evaristo es un beta con un buen puesto (aunque cada vez con futuro mas incierto), ahora ya ha quemado el personaje.


----------



## etsai (26 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> La pena es que no se haya muerto ese hijo de puta.



Dale tiempo.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (26 Sep 2022)

Abuelo, hija y nieta.


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Sep 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Es un buen publicista
> 
> Y el buen camello nunca consume su propio producto



De buen publicista nada, será productor en todo caso.

Porque a este tío lo he tenido yo delante y venía a echarse 4 fotos para una campaña y que yo sepa se fué a los 10 minutos.

Éste vive de las empresas que tenga o poner el jepeto, pero publicista no es, o por lo menos no en el presente, a lo mejor empezó de eso y ganó pasta o heredó, ni idea.


----------



## Catalinius (26 Sep 2022)

Harto han durado.


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Laura Escanes confiesa que padece una enfermedad para la que no encuentra cura
> 
> 
> Es una de las “influencers” que más tendencia marca entre los jóvenes en las redes sociales, y aunque las malas lenguas pueden decir que todo es gracias a haberse
> ...



Es lo que tiene tragarse lefa de biego.. el estómago de una niñita no está preparado para semejante cóctel ácido-corrosivo..

El hijoputa le ha perforado el intestino a la chavala con sus grumazos..

Qué asco coño!!!


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hace cinco semanas ya lo tenía decidido, bueno... posiblemente hace cinco años.



Ves los vídeos del concierto de Dani Martín y dan vergüenza ajena..

Lo digo en serio ¿dónde cojones iba el pavo éste con una niñata así? jajajajajaja

Es épico, poesía puraaa, puto biego de mierdaaaaaa!!!! jajajaja #toelrato jajajajajaja


----------



## XRL (26 Sep 2022)

ahora a pagar de por vida


----------



## MGJavier90 (26 Sep 2022)

Se cree Di Caprio, el gilipollas.


----------



## Espartano27 (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (26 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Huele a Viogen que apesta.


----------



## rsaca (26 Sep 2022)

Bueno, hay que reconocer que la tipa ha ido ganando con los años. Cuando se juntaron casi parecia pedofilia ridicula, pero con el tiempo la tipa se ha puesto rotunda y ahora esta muy guapa, a cada uno lo suyo. No me extraña que Risto este jodido. Ya dudo que consiga pillar coneja fresca similar, salvo pagando, y ahora esta penado por ley.


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Sep 2022)

KARMA DEL BUENO


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Llora cabronazo lloraaaa!!


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Sep 2022)

Seamos justos. Si algo nos enseña la vida es que nadie, nadie está exento de la separación. Hay que desdramatizarla y a otra cosa, mariposa.


----------



## JoseII (26 Sep 2022)

Lo siento por la criatura que tienen en común. No es bueno criarse sin padre ni madre.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Sep 2022)

pobre risto lo que ha tenido que aguantar, las niñatadas de su novia engreída, cuidar del bebé 2 años cuando los 3 primeros años no sirven para nada más que comer y cagar.

y ahora que empieza el disfrute lo deja jajajaajaj


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Sep 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Lo siento por la criatura que tienen en común. No es bueno criarse sin padre ni madre.



cada vez veo más esto de tener un hijo y separarse a los 2 años....supongo que es la nueva moda super progre moderna


----------



## JoseII (26 Sep 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> cada vez veo más esto de tener un hijo y separarse a los 2 años....supongo que es la nueva moda super progre moderna



Pues es un destrozo para esos críos.


----------



## Papá el brujo (26 Sep 2022)

Se está diciendo por internet que es mentira... Y creo que tienen razón. El puto cabeza buque nos la ha colado


----------



## Plasta (26 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>




Esto mismo en un asalariado es la muerte en vida, que no llore y busque otro chocho joven que no le van a faltar


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Sep 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Menudo betazo. Y este puto imbécil va de alfa en los programitas de mierda de la TV. Que se joda por hijo de puta.


----------



## angellery (26 Sep 2022)

Se rumorea que ella tiene algo con alguien que ve mucho en "su trabajo", al final la cabra tira al monte y después de conseguir sus objetivos, toca disfrutar de la vida


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Sep 2022)

angellery dijo:


> Se rumorea que ella tiene algo con alguien que ve mucho en "su trabajo", al final la cabra tira al monte y después de conseguir sus objetivos, toca disfrutar de la vida



Que es una liana como siempre, las tías son como cuando juegas al ratchet y clank y te pone las misiones una vez las has acabado te vas a otro planeta.


Ellas quieren algo concreto de nosotros siempre.


----------



## angellery (26 Sep 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Que es una liana como siempre, las tías son como cuando juegas al ratchet y clank y te pone las misiones una vez las has acabado te vas a otro planeta.
> 
> 
> Ellas quieren algo concreto de nosotros siempre.



De hecho el risto la ha dejado de seguir en su Instagram, cuando haces esoquiere decir que algun mal rollo hay, no esas bobadas que estan poniendo en kas redes de mensajes el uno a el otro


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Seamos justos. Si algo nos enseña la vida es que nadie, nadie está exento de la separación. Hay que desdramatizarla y a otra cosa, mariposa.



Es que no es la separación, es que vas a tener que volver a verla mientras se mete sus buenos rabos.

Tienen un hijo/a en común. 

A uno cuando les pasan estas cosas se pira bien lejos y pista, pero si por huevos tienes que volver a esa persona, está jodida la cosa.

Solo te espera la depresión y muerte, y encima, te toca acoquinar.

Hay que ser subnormal para hacerle un bombo a una a la que le sacas 20 años, y más en concreto esa, que ya sabemos de que pie cojea ese tipo de tias.


----------



## Papá el brujo (26 Sep 2022)

Que es mentira, que va de farol, lo está haciendo para anunciar su último potcast con su novia que se llama "Despedida".


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (26 Sep 2022)

Sic transit pulver mundi.


----------



## Newol (26 Sep 2022)

Otro como Di Caprio, a los 26, puerta


----------



## amanciortera (26 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



y calvo, muy calvo


----------



## UNGERN (26 Sep 2022)

angellery dijo:


> Se rumorea que ella tiene algo con alguien que ve mucho en "su trabajo", al final la cabra tira al monte y después de conseguir sus objetivos, toca disfrutar de la vida




Por Dios, que sea un no vacunado, que sea un no vacunado.


----------



## Jiltonparis (26 Sep 2022)

En este caso...

VOY CON ELLA

(ni olvido ni perdono)


----------



## Jiltonparis (26 Sep 2022)

Y quiero decir que espero que se haya follado a otro, que le meta viogen o lo que le salga del coño.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Sep 2022)

Se puso tetas hace poco, seguro que se las pagó el tontaina pero las van a usar muchos otros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> que le quiten lo follao, si aquí todos siempre estamos con lo del muro y las chortinas, así que Risto hizo lo que tenía que hacer, pillar chochito fresco en lugar de uno maduro



Ya tiene una hija con otra tipa, no necesitaba casarse ni tener uno con ésta.

Vasectomia y a decirle si si si vamos por el niño 

El que es parguelas es parguelas, pero bueno está forrado por hacer de vocero del nwo así que puede permitirse 2 paguitas más.

Lo de verla a partir de ahora con mañacos y viceversos si que le va a joder más.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Sep 2022)

la ruina de los catalufos es mi nutrición


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



El Ponce ni se ha casado ni le ha hecho un Bombo, de momento parece más listo, pero como duren años seguro que caen ambas cosas.


----------



## silenus (26 Sep 2022)

Ojo que igual es un fake de ellos mismos:



Las teorías que apuntan a que la ruptura de Risto y Laura Escanes podría ser falsa


----------



## DarkNight (26 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> EL 47 AÑOS, ELLA 26 AÑOS, QUE BONITO ES EL AMOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rindámosle pues, HOMENAJE, a este ser maligno y su PUTILLA



Compartid este video en la cuenta de twitter de Risto. A mí y a muchos nos tiene BLOQUEADOS


Ahora irá ella a la TV, cobrando, para contar su separación


----------



## mateww (26 Sep 2022)

Oh vaya que sorpresa, supongo que era demasiado vieja para él ya


----------



## Alexrc (26 Sep 2022)

Ristro debía de pensar que estaba bueno, nunca tuvo muchas luces ese cabrón


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Sep 2022)

la mayoria de parejas hoy dia duran menos de 7 años. Tengan la misma edad o no.
Lo que me mosquea es que leyendo sus declaraciones no se sabe que ha pasado. Quien se ha follado a quien?


----------



## zurracapote one (26 Sep 2022)

KING_PACO dijo:


> pobre Risto
> 
> vacunado y divorciado
> 
> pack completo



y calvo


----------



## CASA (26 Sep 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Ojo que igual es un fake de ellos mismos:
> 
> 
> 
> Las teorías que apuntan a que la ruptura de Risto y Laura Escanes podría ser falsa



No me extrañaría nada.


----------



## tv eye (26 Sep 2022)

Apesta a fake que tira para atrás. Esta gente solo sabe vivir del cuento.


----------



## paqui.67 (26 Sep 2022)

Estos dos no se van a separar, que parecéis novatos, a todo este cuento se le llama hacer caja.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (26 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Se puso tetas hace poco, seguro que se las pagó el tontaina pero las van a usar muchos otros.



ya decía yo que había crecido la niña jeje


----------



## Rextor88 (26 Sep 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> La hija que tuvieron en común ya tiene algunos añitos, y como la madre no necesita ya al padre para que trabaje cambiando pañales y dando biberones de madrugada, pues le da la patada y al arcén. Ahora a cobrar la pensión de alimentos de la hija que pagará el ex-padre durante 18 años. Y la casa común, para la madre durante los mismos.
> 
> Y ojito con chistar o poner mala cara el padre, que le llueve una viogen en cero coma.



No creo que nunca hayan cambiado pañales ninguno, esos han pagado cuidadora desde el minuto 1.


----------



## mixbuby (26 Sep 2022)

Sn de esas cosas que a uno le importan una mierda asin de grande


----------



## apolyon (26 Sep 2022)

A mi me importa una mierda estos dos..pero no se porque solo se escribe que ella se ha follado a otro..no será que él está hasta los cojones de la niñata? Y quiere una mujer hecha y derecha..aunque esté follamocosas es un besazo premium?


----------



## Xaki-navaja (26 Sep 2022)

Hace gracia ver según que comentarios, como si el publicista y la niñata fueran tan inocentes para no haber pactado esto y forrarse aún más con exclusivas , o como si no se hubieran follado a otros, otros, otras durante la idílica relación que vendían en RRSS....


----------



## deckard009 (26 Sep 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> El kakunero este ya fue advertido sobre las costunvres del bitxo.
> Que se joda.
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja es como una vecina mia, en la calle todo sonrisas y modales y luego retumba el suelo cuando le chilla al marido o a los hijos. Vaya monstruos que hay escondidos por ahí. 

Y luego los pudremurguitas exigiendo que la viogen solo proteja mujeras. 

Pues a saber cuantas se han pasado de chillidos y han terminado mal. Pero la culpa del heteropatriarcado, eh! 

A saber cuantas mujeres podrían salvarse si los pobres hombres maltratados pudieran acceder a las mismas ayudas.


----------



## GordoFanegas (26 Sep 2022)

Por mí como si se hace la permanente y luego se quema a lo bonzo la basura humana esa...


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Sep 2022)

Ya ha caído uno. Ahora falta el HGP del barbudo (el de las 2 hostias).
Decidle al Doctor Bacterio que vaya calentando que va a salir...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Sep 2022)

Le saldrá caro, pero que le quiten lo follao con esa coneja teen prieta. No va a terminar de casapapis forzoso o en un piso patera de panchis como el Paco medio que se ve en la misma situación y por una mujer normalita con diez años más.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (26 Sep 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> *ESTE ERA EL QUE MACHACABA A LOS QUE NO SE QUERIAN VACUNAR NO????*



Te imaginas que ahora apareciese el que se la está apretando y fuese un PURASANGRE?
Y aun encima de VOX....


----------



## tetastreta (27 Sep 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿En serio os parece guapa esto?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1204472
> Ver archivo adjunto 1204474



Parece un perro pachón...


----------

